# IM obsługujące kamerę internetową

## Zwierzak

Poszukuje komunikatorów, które posiadają jakiegokolwiek klienta który umożliwia rozmowy wideo i głosowe na linuksie i windowsie. Niestety twórcy Skype pokpili sprawę i pomimo że kamera internetowa w moim laptopie jest już prowizorycznie obsługiwana to nie mogę wysłać tego obrazu do innych użytkowników. Jaki program proponujecie.

----------

## mar_rud

Ja znalazłem jedynie ekiga jako sensowną aplikację do rozmów video + audio). Niestety wersja 2.0.3 się wywala przy połączeniu(przynajmniej u mnie na dwóch różnych gentoo), więc trzeba sobie ściągnąć(ew. poczekać na) ebuild'y dla nowszej wersji(3 załączniki):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163413

Działa pod Linuksem i Windowsem oraz współpracuje z windowsowym NetMeeting.

Poza tym podobno wsparcie dla kamer mają amsn i kopete, ale to chyba tylko dotyczy sieci MSN. Kopete dodatkowo wspiera kamery w Yahoo:

http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support

----------

## Mr Adam

a skype? widziałem w jakieś gazetce artykuł jak włączyć kamerkę i używać ją do skype

----------

## chojny

Z tego co wiem to skype obsluguje rozmowy video jedynie pod windowsem xp (sic!)

----------

## buzzer

 *chojny wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem to skype obsluguje rozmowy video jedynie pod windowsem xp (sic!)

 

Nie do konca.

Ze skype jest ten problem, ze nalezy on do grupy zamknietego oprogramowania, pod linuxem dziala po prostu kiepsko, mam skype in i out bo mieszkam obecnie poza polska i sie przydaje, ale na niego mam wydzielony osobny komputer z winda 2000 i sluzy on tylko do skype. 

Mowie ze kiepsko dziala pod linuxem, bo po kilku dniach prob ustawienia dzwieku przy polaczeniach miedzynarodowych dalem za wygrana - a to mnie nie bylo slychac, a to ja nic nie slyszalem.. grzebalem w alsamixerze i prawie za kazdym razem musialem ustawiac go inaczej...

Natomiast przy polaczeniach skype-skype bylo ok.

Ok, zapedzilem sie.

Kamerka bardzo dobrze dziala pod win 2000.

----------

## quat

kamera dziala bardzo dobrze na kopete+yahoo __ale__ bez dzwieku. ja z reguly robie tak ze dzwiek leci przez skype (sic!), a obraz przez kopete+yahoo. 

mam nadzieje ze niedlugo bedzie zaimplementowany dzwiek w kopete+yahoo.

co do skype to uzywam pod linuksem i nie mam zadnych problemow: skype in i out. no ale nie ma kamery.

pozdrawiam

Kamil

----------

## buzzer

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co do skype to uzywam pod linuksem i nie mam zadnych problemow: skype in i out. no ale nie ma kamery.

 

oj to poprosze cie o jakieś wskazówki - link do opisu czy coś... mógłbym wywalić tą windę...

----------

## quat

ja nic szczególnego nie zrobilem poza zmergowaniem skype i alsy.

nie wiem jakie problemy masz z nim.

jest jeden klopot. po rozmowie niestety zrestartowac skype. prawdopodobnie nie zwalnie w pelni zasobow alsy. poza tym nie widze probelmow.  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

Kamil

----------

## BeteNoire

Działa Wam kamera z najnowszym Skype 2.0.0.27 ?

----------

## taopai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Działa Wam kamera z najnowszym Skype 2.0.0.27 ?

 

Mi działa bez problemów (Creative Live! Cam Optia na linux-uvc). Jedyne na co mogę ponarzekać, to brak możliwości zmiany ustawień w Skype...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Dagger

dziala bez problemow.

----------

## Zwierzak

Moja wbudowana w laptopa działa jakotako (obraz pojawia się dopiero kiedy zmienię którykolwiek suwak dotyczący wyświetlanego obrazu)

----------

## BeteNoire

A u mnie jest czarny obrazek w teście a po kliknięciu na niego robi się biały ekran.

Przechwytywanie obrazu w MPlayerze działa.

Kamera to Creative Vista IM, Id 0x4052, na sterowniku ov51x-jpeg-1.5.4.

----------

## kicus

mam wbudowana kamere w laptop Asusa, jest to kamera Syntek, po załadowaniu sterownikow stk11xx.ko, pod programem camorama obraz wyswietlany jest poprawnie i wszystko ok:)  emergowalem skype-2.0.0.27 i gdy tam daje test kamery to jestt tylko zielony obraz ??? mial ktos moze taki problem ?? jak z tym sobie poradzic ?[/b]

----------

## mar_rud

 *kicus wrote:*   

> mam wbudowana kamere w laptop Asusa, jest to kamera Syntek, po załadowaniu sterownikow stk11xx.ko, pod programem camorama obraz wyswietlany jest poprawnie i wszystko ok:)  emergowalem skype-2.0.0.27 i gdy tam daje test kamery to jestt tylko zielony obraz ??? mial ktos moze taki problem ?? jak z tym sobie poradzic ?[/b]

 

Patrz tutaj:

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=103637

w szczególności część zaznaczona na zielono.

Odnośnie czarnego podglądu był już taki temat na forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-621161.html

----------

## w.tabin

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A u mnie jest czarny obrazek w teście a po kliknięciu na niego robi się biały ekran.
> 
> Przechwytywanie obrazu w MPlayerze działa.
> 
> Kamera to Creative Vista IM, Id 0x4052, na sterowniku ov51x-jpeg-1.5.4.

 

U mnie działa kamerka ze sterownikiem ov51x-jpeg-1.5.4 w mplayerze i skype-2.0.0.27

Jak to zrobić opisałem w tym wątku

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

